# Closing Casings



## smokinbarrles (Sep 26, 2019)

How does everyone close up the ends of there sausage? I've been tying with twine, but its so tedious tying two knots in between a twist. i know you can use hog rings but seems it would be hard to get them tight enough without the ends slipping out.

Maybe im stuffing to tight and not allowing myself enough room to tie in between and thats causing my trouble. Lets here what you more experienced people are doing.

Thanks,
SB


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 26, 2019)

Depends on the sausage and what I am making. Usually a  twist when linking is all it takes. The ends may get a knot in the casing. I will however use twine for some applications. Just try twisting without using butcher string.


----------



## torp3t3d0 (Sep 26, 2019)

I just twist the link three times in one direction and then with the next link I twist the link three times in the opposite direction...this equates with each link twisted six times....never had a failure in four years making link sausage.....


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 26, 2019)

A couple twists and flips between sausages. Hog rings on summer style sausage


----------



## dannylang (Sep 26, 2019)

Hog rings for some


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 26, 2019)

For smoke sausages:
I tie a simple overhand knot in the end of the casing while it is on the stuffer horn, then I stuff the casing and make a link about 28" long. I pull about 4" tag end and cut, then put into a plastic bag on ice in a cooler. When it comes time to smoke, I hang the links on the poles in the smokehouse. I can fit 15# per pole; 60# per rack; 120# to fill the smokehouse.

For fresh sausages:
I tie a knot in the end of the casing on the stuffer horn and fill a 15' length of casing with meat paste leaving about 8~10" tag end. I then twist into however long a link suits your fancy. Breakfast links are usually on the short side 4~6" while grilling links are longer....closer to 8" so they fit a bun better. just twist a link, measure off the next one but don't twist it, measure off the third one and twist the same way as you did the first one. Repeat process until the entire coil is twisted, then cut the twists for links...


----------



## PolishDeli (Sep 26, 2019)

It depends on the casing and it depends on the sausage.
Twisting is usually good enough to form links.
Twine or a knot in the casing to close the ends.

Maybe this method from Marianski's book will work for you:


----------



## kawboy (Sep 26, 2019)

For summer sausage, I was having trouble tying the string on the ends after stuffing. I started using bread twist ties. Not pretty, but effective.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 26, 2019)

kawboy said:


> For summer sausage, I was having trouble tying the string on the ends after stuffing. I started using bread twist ties. Not pretty, but effective.


4" zip ties will work too.....


----------



## kawboy (Sep 26, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> 4" zip ties will work too.....


Wasn't sure how the plastic would hold up in smoker. I guess it shouldn't get that hot.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 26, 2019)

if you are smoking sausages and keeping the smokehouse temp. below 180*, zip ties work just fine. And they are strong! I have hung 4' long andouille links stuffed into beef middles and not one slipped. I did use 2 per link though and ziptied twine to hang the links...


----------



## smokinbarrles (Sep 26, 2019)

PolishDeli said:


> It depends on the casing and it depends on the sausage.
> Twisting is usually good enough to form links.
> Twine or a knot in the casing to close the ends.
> 
> ...


Now that seems like a cool idea for smoking individual smoked links like i do. Thanks.


----------



## smokinbarrles (Sep 26, 2019)

For fresh sausage or smoking already twisted and cut links, it seem just twisting and cutting would cause it to unravel...am i making sense? Thanks for all your responses.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 26, 2019)

zip ties...


----------



## bregent (Sep 26, 2019)

indaswamp said:


> just twist a link, measure off the next one but don't twist it, measure off the second one and twist the same way as you did the first one.



Yup, that's the easiest way I have found. I think you meant to say "measure off and twist the third one", not second. Essentially, you're twisting every other link.


----------



## tallbm (Sep 26, 2019)

Out of curiosity, with fibrous summer sausage casings, has anyone ever used the poly bag tape and machine?
At smoker temps I don't think the tape would melt, not sure about the adhesive loosening up.  I would still hang with cotton twine but would it would be super fast to be able to just seal up the ends with this stuff like the poly bags for ground meat/sausage :)


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 26, 2019)

smoking coiled sausage links...





knot tied on one end, not the other (pun intended). The links will flatten out a little on top the pole, but no meat will squeeze out of the open end....


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 26, 2019)

bregent said:


> Yup, that's the easiest way I have found. I think you meant to say "measure off and twist the third one", not second. Essentially, you're twisting every other link.


Yeah, my bad....thanks for the clarification....

I edited my post.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 26, 2019)

tallbm, Don't know is the tape adhesive will slip or not, but zip ties are extremely fast with two people....faster than tying string...FWIW...


----------



## tallbm (Sep 26, 2019)

smokinbarrles said:


> For fresh sausage or smoking already twisted and cut links, it seem just twisting and cutting would cause it to unravel...am i making sense? Thanks for all your responses.



If twisted to where the links DO NOT feel super tight or ready to explode then twisted and cut links will be have properly no matter grilling or smoking.

NOW, there is a little try I employ with my sausage links.  I stuff them a little loose because I end up grilling them like fresh sausage more than actually getting to smoke the sausage links.
If you stuff a little loose, then grilled links will plump up WITHOUT splitting the casing or exploding because there is room to go.  The smoked links may be not be super plump but they eat and usually look just fine... as long as you didn't leave them TOO loose.

The taste is so good no one notices or complains when they eat the links even if there is the occasional limp looking smoked link hahahaha


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 26, 2019)

smokinbarrles said:


> For fresh sausage or smoking already twisted and cut links, it seem just twisting and cutting would cause it to unravel...


If your casings are soaked long enough so they are soft and flexible , and you let the sausage dry after it's stuffed , a twist is all you should need on fresh casings . 


bregent said:


> twisting every other link.


Yup every other one . Don't have to be fast , just take your time . 
I'll tie the casing at the start , then run off 6 or 8 inches at the end . 
Starting at the tied end , I work towards the open end . 
You can make the space between links longer if you want . I pinch a space with my fingers . 
I think the casing prep plays a big part in your concerns . I'm getting ready to stuff 15 lbs right now . 
Did these a few weeks ago . Sheep casings . I leave them twisted to dry . You can see the long ends . When dry and kind of sticky to the touch , I cut apart and freeze on a tray .


----------



## smokinbarrles (Sep 26, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> If your casings are soaked long enough so they are soft and flexible , and you let the sausage dry after it's stuffed , a twist is all you should need on fresh casings .
> 
> Yup every other one . Don't have to be fast , just take your time .
> I'll tie the casing at the start , then run off 6 or 8 inches at the end .
> ...



Ahh the drying before smoking or freezing seals them up a bit...Thanks!


----------



## Polka (Sep 26, 2019)

I use alot of collagen casings -- 4" zip ties works great for smoking / poaching.


----------



## smokinbarrles (Sep 27, 2019)

Another question. Seems i have seen it on here before, but can you smoke sausage until you get the color and smoke amount you want the throw them in a water bath to finish? does this effect the casing or texture? i assume you cant do it in the bags? should you still ice bath and bloom?


----------



## tallbm (Sep 27, 2019)

smokinbarrles said:


> Another question. Seems i have seen it on here before, but can you smoke sausage until you get the color and smoke amount you want the throw them in a water bath to finish? does this effect the casing or texture? i assume you cant do it in the bags? should you still ice bath and bloom?



Yes you can smoke for color and amount of smoke and then finish in water bath.
I've never done that practice BUT I THINK it does affect casing texture, at least for hog casings not sure about sheep.  The casings seem to be crisp and snap the longer they are in the smoker (air and heat enviornment), hog casings can get tough and chewy if/when they get rehydrated (boiling).

I would assume you can water bath in vac sealed bags to cook them out.  People do that with non smoked sausages using a Sous Vide machine anyhow so doing the same thing with a smoked sausage should be no different.
I would still ice bath and bloom if you vac sealed and finished cooking with a water bath.

I hope this info helps some :)


----------



## smokinbarrles (Sep 27, 2019)

tallbm said:


> Yes you can smoke for color and amount of smoke and then finish in water bath.
> I've never done that practice BUT I THINK it does affect casing texture, at least for hog casings not sure about sheep.  The casings seem to be crisp and snap the longer they are in the smoker (air and heat enviornment), hog casings can get tough and chewy if/when they get rehydrated (boiling).
> 
> I would assume you can water bath in vac sealed bags to cook them out.  People do that with non smoked sausages using a Sous Vide machine anyhow so doing the same thing with a smoked sausage should be no different.
> ...



Thanks i definitely do not want a tough casing. My last batch of smoked venison sausage came out with a tough casing (using natural hog casing) and Im not really sure why...possibly under stuffed or from a little fat out? Im new to all this, will have to keep working at it.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 27, 2019)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/how-to-handle-natural-casings.159729/
Look thru that thread , and seriously consider storing your casing this way . It's night and day difference on the whole operation , from start to finish . 
If I'm going to poach I use cellulose casings . They get peeled off after cooking . I just did some hot dogs . Smoked , then poached in sv . Same with some weisswurst , just no smoke .


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 27, 2019)

tallbm said:


> Out of curiosity, with fibrous summer sausage casings, has anyone ever used the poly bag tape and machine?
> At smoker temps I don't think the tape would melt, not sure about the adhesive loosening up.  I would still hang with cotton twine but would it would be super fast to be able to just seal up the ends with this stuff like the poly bags for ground meat/sausage :)
> Have used this in initial making, but have always tied or hog ringed afterwards. Never trusted alone just in case temps would crawl a little higher than normal, which could cause melt or slippage.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 27, 2019)

Just got done stuffing . I twist as I go now , but when I first started , like I mentioned above I leave one end open and work that way . I pinch in between the links . This way you can move the meat paste towards the open end . Size the links , then twist . 









Now days I twist , skip , twist still working to the open end . Dry under a fan then fridge . I don't separate until I get ready to pack them up .


----------



## tallbm (Sep 27, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/how-to-handle-natural-casings.159729/
> Look thru that thread , and seriously consider storing your casing this way . It's night and day difference on the whole operation , from start to finish .
> If I'm going to poach I use cellulose casings . They get peeled off after cooking . I just did some hot dogs . Smoked , then poached in sv . Same with some weisswurst , just no smoke .
> View attachment 406996
> ...



Hey chop do you have a post on using those cellulose or plastic casings you peel off?  The ones with the black stripe.

Also do they take smoke very well?  
I have read that they are a pain in the butt to work with but would really like to try them for my pork franks if I could this year.  Time is a major factor in my decision making so if it takes longer than handling natural hog casings please let me know as well :)


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 27, 2019)

Here's a post I did on the first time I used them . I did not smoke . Cook start to finish in the SV . Casings come right of . The sausage just squirts right out .
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/skinless-hot-dogs.281922/




tallbm said:


> Also do they take smoke very well?
> Yes .
> Pre smoked
> 
> ...



I didn't have any trouble . Heard the same about sheep . No trouble with those either . I guess it's a trade off between prep of the natural , and tying the plastic .
I would suggest a test run , before you have a table full of meat to stuff and decide you don't like them .
For me , I like them . I'll buy more when needed .


----------



## tallbm (Sep 27, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Here's a post I did on the first time I used them . I did not smoke . Cook start to finish in the SV . Casings come right of . The sausage just squirts right out .
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/skinless-hot-dogs.281922/
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the info buddy.  So no smoke on the cellulose ones.  They sure did look nice and red, great work on them! :)

I may buy a package and just run like 5 pounds through it this year to see how it turns out. No time for me to try before then lol.

How are the sausages on the grill?  I know they are already cooked but just wondering if they give any semblance of a grilled frank vs being SV and then grilled to eat.


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 27, 2019)

tallbm said:


> So no smoke on the cellulose ones. They sure did look nice and red, great work on them! :)



I screwed that reply up . Got mixed in with the quote and I couldn't change it .
The first time I used them I did not smoke them . That was the thread I posted .
The second time I did smoke them . They take smoke really well . The pics I posted above are , pre smoked , smoked and peeled .

They cook up nice . I grill them to serve .


----------



## tallbm (Sep 29, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> I screwed that reply up . Got mixed in with the quote and I couldn't change it .
> The first time I used them I did not smoke them . That was the thread I posted .
> The second time I did smoke them . They take smoke really well . The pics I posted above are , pre smoked , smoked and peeled .
> 
> They cook up nice . I grill them to serve .



Ooooh nice to know! I'm think I am going to give it a shot this year with like a 10 pound batch.  With the amount of processing I'm going to do I don't want to do too many in the cellulose casings because it messes up my operation.  
I normally stuff in natural hog casings and then I can vac seal and freeze.  At a later date I can smoke or just grill them up.  With the cellulose casings I am pretty much committing to adding a cooking/smoke step ON TOP of all my other work and man adding more work is setting myself up for punishment since I'm usually a 1 man show for 12-14hrs a day for 5-6 days in a row.
If I could stuff in the cellulose casings and then vac seal them now that would be the ticket lol.


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 23, 2020)

chopsaw
 , going to be making a batch of wieners soon with cellulose casings. After smoking, did you peel the casings off while they were still warm, after icing , or before grilling? These are new to me.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 23, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> After smoking, did you peel the casings off while they were still warm, after icing ,


Winter , I took them out of the casing after the ice bath . They " slip " right out .  I think you will like these casings after getting used to them .  Post it up .


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 23, 2020)

chopsaw
 , thank you. . .


----------

